# Séparation du bureau à la Windows 7 (utilitaire)



## Finrorim (19 Mars 2013)

Bonjour à tous,

Sous Seven il est possible d'ajuster des fenêtres en les déplaçant sur la gauche ou la droite permettant ainsi d'avoir deux fenêtre l'une à côté de l'autre sans qu'elles se chevauchent. (Voir screen si mon explication n'est pas assez claire).



 

Alors voilà je voudrais pouvoir faire la même chose sur mon MacBook Pro mais je n'ai pas trouvé de soft gratuit.

Quelqu'un pourrait-il me faire part d'un petit soft bien sympathique remplissant cette fonction svp ?

Cordialement,

FinrO


----------



## Anonyme (19 Mars 2013)

Bonjour,

 peut-être ça : http://www.bloom-creation.com/blog/better-snap-tool-pour-mac-os-x-le-snap-a-la-mode-windows-7/

(pas gratuit, mais pas cher).


----------



## Finrorim (20 Mars 2013)

Merci Renaud31, en effet ce petit soft fait exactement ce que l'on souhaite et on le trouve facilement sur le net. Merci à toi


----------

